# Microchip   *The importance*



## ILuvCowparsely (25 July 2018)

Hi

 I know many poo poo microchips, as we find many cats without anything and so cannot find the owners. 

But...........................................................



Two stories to share with fellow cat people.



1st  A month a go I got a call from  some one from a fellow cat charity who also helps us too,  saying a B&W cats was found on a busy road  all fosters pens were full, and would I put it in my boarding pen till a space comes up, as the microchip  number revealed the owner had changed address. 

Sweet little cat,obviously loved - as luck would have it they managed to trace the owner (don't know how) as they were no longer at that address.   Anyway I got a call from the potential owners saying they think it was there cat, and came to see her, she had been missing 4 days.    Tears flooding down everyone's cheeks they confirmed it was her and she had been staying at the mothers house while they moved. She had escaped and the mother did not a lot to find her as she was not a cat lover anyway.     It made my day seeing her reunited again with her family.






Yesterday 24th July2018.  Working on the yard with power tools - I did not hear the phone ring or saw answer machine flashing.  I was in back part of the house  cleaning the 7 cat pens (2 CP 5 mine) out while CP cat's at the vet having a dental. 


The dog barked in a warning sound and I came round the corner to see a neighbour, he asked *Have you got a tabby cat*  my heart skipped a beat as last time someone asked me that it was when my beloved K was run over and another neighbour said I am sorry. 

  I said we had  and she was around, but neighbour said it was a boy and the next door yard has said it was not theirs and they had tried asking all the neighbours and they looked after him 2 weeks before they came to me. .   I said do you want me to scan him, he said yes and i went round to the old guys house and after what seemed ages and nothing, the scanner bleeped and 15 digits appeared on the  display.   YES!!  I thought, I did not know which company it was and my vets told me it was Identibase.  I called them from the neighbours and gave the number but as I do not have the vet code so went home to ring round within the charity but no luck till I was told(our area person only has this and could not get hold of her) so could not pass details on to owner, so I went back to the neighbour  to update them, and call the identibase again  and told them I could not get vet code but they did say the cats home was not local, I made a note of the chip as the neighbour had it on his pad,  went home again  phoned again and gave the chip number and left my number for the owner to call. (mobile phone going flat|) so after reporting back to the neighbours  from my house  I went back to cleaning the pens, after 15 minutes my land line rang.  A tearly lady said are you (my name) I said yes, she said I am {XXX}  the chip company said you found my cat.

  Long chat with her mostly in tears, it appears (P) was only 6 months old when he ran off on bonfire night as neighbours let off huge bangers, they trolled the streets calling him for months and months after, even the daughter called for him months later. 

   She lived in a village 18 miles away 20 minutes by car from where he turned up, crossed 2 major A roads with very fast traffic and many other roads.  We don't know how long he was travelling but he was only in my road 2 weeks and my road is a 40mph road.

   Anyway he had been missing 4 yes 4 years,:shock:    she still has the cats brother. 



Update:


She is travelling up this Saturday and staying over at a B&B as she has a bad leg and travel journey is 4 hrs to where she lives now.   She is then coming to my yard, and we will walk round to the neighbours and reunite her with her long lost boy.  

 I am seriously looking forward to it - and shows the importance of micro chipping, and keeping the  chips up to date with addresses etc.  


I will update you on Sunday to say how it goes..........      Hope you enjoyed  it as I told you as it happened


----------



## Fiona (25 July 2018)

What an amazing story....

Fiona


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (25 July 2018)

It is and cannot wait for her to be reunited with him after 4 years   of living rough.


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (30 July 2018)

Fiona said:



			What an amazing story....

Fiona
		
Click to expand...

Was a tearful reunion.


----------



## Fiona (2 August 2018)

ILuvCowparsely said:



			Was a tearful reunion.
		
Click to expand...

Crikey... I'm sure it was 

Fiona


----------



## Iwantakitten (1 September 2018)

What a lovely story. I&#8217;m so pleased you were able to reunite the lady with her cat after such a long time


----------

